# My latest from the workbench



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought you guys/gals might enjoy this mount I just finished putting together. Still need to put the whiskers back in and do the finish painting but you can get the idea.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful work.

I hope a museum buys them and puts them on display so others can view them as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice mount!


----------

